# Problem mit Fernseher von AEG



## Sonnenblume (27 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber wäre super froh wenn mir einer helfen kann 
ich habe einen fernseher von AEG der ist jetzt knapp drei jahre alt. 
*AEG* CTV *4849* LCD nennt sich das nette ding.
ich bin gestern beim fernseh gucken eingeschlafen als ich auf gewacht bin heute morgen hatte ich nur noch ton..
wenn ich das menü zum einstellen des fernseher öffne kann ich das ganz schwach erkennen funktionieren tut aber eig. nichts mehr selbst der ton ist weg.
was kann ich da machen hat einer da eine idee?
liebe grüße und danke für eure hilfe


----------



## marlob (27 Februar 2011)

Normalerweise werden hier andere Dinge besprochen aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück das dir jemand weiterhelfen kann.
Ist die Garantie denn schon abgelaufen? Manchmal gibts ja auch mehr als 2 Jahre.


----------



## Sonnenblume (27 Februar 2011)

hmm danke  ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen der ist nicht mal ganz drei jahre alt das ist echt nen witz.. naja
ich hab ja bald geburtstag der werden halt andere dinge wie laptop und co. gestrichen und es gibt einen neuen fernseher 
ja leider ist sie das .. also abgelaufen..
hmm was beredet ihr denn sonst hier?
liebe grüße


----------



## mariob (27 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
was wir hier bereden ist Steuerungstechnk in recht weiten Sinne, aber Volksverdummungsmaschinen werden zumindest bei mir nicht repariert.
Um Dir aber ein wenig zu helfen, kann es sein das die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ausgefallen ist? Das kann viel oder auch wenig sein, nach Deiner Fragestellung zu urteilen kannst Du aber leider auch im einfachen Falle nicht viel selbst ausrichten.
Also statt des Fernsehers trotzdem ein Notebook kaufen und Programmieren lernen. Das macht nicht so matschig in der Birne und steigert die Lebensqualität.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Sonnenblume (27 Februar 2011)

wenn du meinst 
also könnt ihr mir auch bei einem laptop weiter helfen? 
ich wollte mir eig. eins die tage kaufen ​


----------



## Tommi (27 Februar 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Das macht nicht so matschig in der Birne und steigert die Lebensqualität.


 
*ACK*

Tommi


----------



## Tommi (27 Februar 2011)

Sonnenblume schrieb:


> hmm was beredet ihr denn sonst hier?


 
In diesem Forum geht es um das Steuern und Regeln von Maschinen und Anlagen, welche in der Regel gewerblich betrieben werden.

Das geht von Kraftwerken über Industrieroboter bis hin zu Spülmaschinen.

Außerdem um all das drumherum (Internet, Sensoren, Motoren, Sicherheitsvorschriften und natürlich auch IT-Geräte wie Laptops)

Hier ist zwar der überwiegende Teil elektrisch sehr gut qualifiziert, 
aber das Thema des Forums ist halt nicht Radio- und Fernsehtechnik.

Viele Grüsse
Tommi


----------



## maxmax (28 Februar 2011)

Hallo Sonnenblume,
stell deine frage doch hier:
http://www.repdata.de/wbb2/


----------

